# IS MY BOER DOE PREGNANT ???



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

I WANTED SOME OPNINIONS ON MY BOER DOE SHE WAS WITH A BUCK FOR A WHILE BUT NEVER SEEN THEM GETING IT ON :hug: SO NOT SURE ON THE DATE WHEN SHE WAS BRED IF SHE WAS BRED?SO IM GOING ON THE UDDER NOT SURE WHAT DO U GUYS THINK AND NO SHE HAS NOT KIDDED RECENTLY SHE AHD KIDS ABOUT 7 OR 8 MONTH'S AGO THANK'S


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

to me if her kids are gone and she is not milking anyone then then her udder makes me think she is bred.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with Logan. If her kids are no longer on her and you are not milking her and her udder has grown to that size I would say she is bred. I would also say she is due in 6 weeks or less by the udder. I was told that if they have kidded before they normally start bagging up 4-6 weeks out and if they are FF maybe 6-8 weeks out. Good luck.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She looks preggers from her udder.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Are the kids weaned? When were they weaned? 

She looks like she's got an udder started and looks wide enough. If she's been living with a buck, then I think she's probably bred.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with what has been said!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too...she looks to be bred.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

YHEA SHE WAS LIVING WITH THE BUCK FOR ABOUT 4 MONTH'S SHE HAD KIDS LAST YEAR IN JUNE SO SHE HAS HAD NO KIDS FOR ABOUT 8 MONTH'S THEY ARE LONG GONE THE GUY I BOUGHT HER FROM SOLD THE KIDS AT BIRTH JERK LOL


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

SHE HAS NO MILK OR COLOSTRUM YET SO THATS WHY I WAS NOT SURE IF SHE WAS BRED WHY DOESENT SHE HAVE THOSE 2 THING'S YET ???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you try to milk her? I wouldn't... if she may possibly be pregnant...get a pregnancy test done ....then you will know for sure.....

I see an udder...going on there...
One reason on why ...you may not of gotten any milk or colostrum .. out of her is....she will have teat plugs.....with some Does... it takes a bit of work to get them opened up... so you can get the milk out.....when you tried to milk her...these wax like plugs are in the orifice area of the teat....this is so.... no bacteria can enter causing Mastitis......before she kids........ So please don't milk her now...until you know if she is pregnant or not.....


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

NO I HAVENT TRIED TO MILK HER BUT I DO SEE THOSE PLUGS ON EACH OF HER TITTS HOW CAN I GET A PREGNANCY TEST ?SO WHILL THAT BE A PROBLEM FOR THE KIDS TO REMOVE THE PLUGS OR THEY WILL GET REMOVED WHEN THEY ARE EATING OFF OF HER ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was wondering... how you know ..she doesn't have milk ect? By her pics ...her udder looks to have milk/colostrum in them ..she is preparing for her kids....

Leave her teat plugs there... do not remove them...until she kids....that is important...

You can have a vet take blood from her... to test her for pregnancy.... :wink:


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

WHEN DOES HER UDDER GET TIGHT AND SHINNY ?


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

why dont you just feel of her side to feel for babies moving around?She looks far enough alond to feel them.i think the babies are on the right side of the goat,someone tell me im wrong if i am i cant remember right now


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

I ACTUALLY THINK THAT I FELT SOME OF THE BABYS KICKING I TOUCHED THE BOTTOM OF THE BELLY BY THE UDDER AND I THINK THOSE WERE KICK'S LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> WHEN DOES HER UDDER GET TIGHT AND SHINNY ?


 Shortly before they kid...it could be within that day.... give or take.... :wink:


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

OKAY THANKS FOR THE OPINIONS IM STILL WAITING IT GETS ABOUT 40 OR 50 DEGREES AT NIGHT TIME WHAT SHOULD I DO IF SHE GIVES BIRTH AT NIGHT TIME IS IT GOOD TO HAVE SOME TYPE OF HEAT? DURING THE DAY ITS A FAIRLY 70 AROUND THIS TIME OF YEAR THO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use a heat lamp.... when setting it up.....turn it on and put your hand under it ...to where a babies head would be...if it is too hot...raise it slightly until it feels warm... but not to hot.... have it to where... the kid can get away from the heat lamp... if it gets to warm... I usually leave it on for 3 nights...days as well if it is too cold......unless they are weak then... they get more time with it...until I know ....that they are strong.... :wink: Happy Kidding.... :greengrin:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Being 40 at night is nothing for a goat,i would just towel dry them if i was there when she birthed,and make sure they can get milk shortly after they can stand.All my goats have birthed outside in the pasture with no problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I just think about how the babies come out of a really warm area...101.5 to 103.5 temp area....and are born in such a cold climate...at 40 degree's or colder or a bit warmer...LOL.. to me... is quite a change... so I spoil my babies for 3 nights...or longer if they are a bit weak or momma is having issues..... 

I know ...that they will do fine in that temp...of 40 degree's but... this is what I prefer to do.... :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well going by what you said that she was with the buck for 4 months, go on the soonest date she could kid from that if she was bred right away in that first week. I would think that she probably was bred in the first 2 weeks that she was in with that buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well going by what you said that she was with the buck for 4 months, go on the soonest date she could kid from that if she was bred right away in that first week. I would think that she probably was bred in the first 2 weeks that she was in with that buck.


 :thumbup:


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

TIME MY RED BOER DOE HAD TRIPLETS TODAY SHE HAD 2 DOES AND 1 BUCK BUT THE BUCK DIED AT BIRTH AND THE DOES SEEM TO BE DOING JUST FINE WILL POST PICS REALLY SOON U MIGHT REMEMBER ME IN ANOTHER TOPIC ASKING PEOPLE IF SHE WAS PREGNANT HAPPY AND SAD AT THE SAME


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats...  


sorry for the losses though....  :hug:


----------

